# Trans I.D. Help!!



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

what trans is this. the seller clams that it came out of his 67 lemans and it is suppose to be a turbo 350 6" tail shaft. does anybody agree or disagree??

http://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq171/bnichols04/12152009953.jpg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I do believe that is a turbo 350. The 350 had a cable actuated kick-down and the 400 had an electric kick-down connected to the drivers side. Also the vacuum modulator on the 400 faced from the passenger side rather then facing towards the rear on the passenger side like the 350 like pictured.
Someone sees something I'm not, please chime in.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't believe Pontiac used the th350 in the Lemans until 1968, may be a Super Turbine 300.

Here is a picture of a ST-300,


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

i thought it might be a st300 is there another angle that would be a sure thing that would make it a th350 or not??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, maybe 05GTO could confirm, but doesn't a 350 use a cable and an st300 uses a lever and rod for the kick down??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a th350 in my 67, I'll post pictures of it and the st300 sometime tomorrow. Do you have codes for the transmission?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee, my 66 has an electric kickdown which wires into a switch at the gas pedal.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Rukee, my 66 has an electric kickdown which wires into a switch at the gas pedal.


.....interesting, like the turbo 400, hum...


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

i know the st300 has an electric plug in the side of it but no kickdown cable. could i be able to tell by the shape of the pan???


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

wait doesn't the ST300 have the pan go under the modulator like a little cover thingy and the TH350 don't????


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a th-350 and th-400 pan, I don't have anything on the st-300,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

bnichols04 said:


> wait doesn't the ST300 have the pan go under the modulator like a little cover thingy and the TH350 don't????


:agree You are correct,


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

it looks like the photo of the 300 posted above. can you rotate the shifter and count the detents (clicks)


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It is a 2 speed st-300, the th350 also has additional holes drilled in the bellhousing for sbc, bbc and bop engines,


----------



## bnichols04 (Sep 4, 2007)

ok thanks for the help! the guy is trying to pass off a st300 as a TH350!!!!


----------

